# Worldmark II RCI



## chemteach (Feb 6, 2018)

If you purchase worldmark resale, can you exchange into both II and RCI?
Thanks in advance for any info!


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 6, 2018)

chemteach said:


> If you purchase worldmark resale, can you exchange into both II and RCI?
> Thanks in advance for any info!


Yes. You can pick either or both. But you can only use RCI weeks, not RCI points.


----------



## chemteach (Feb 6, 2018)

thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## chemteach (Feb 8, 2018)

I am a bit confused.  I am hearing about Travelshare.  Without TravelShare, with RCI and II, do I book a week in worldmark and then deposit the week into RCI/II?   With Travelshare would I use points based trades, but only in RCI?


I already have an RCI and an II account.  Can I add Worldmark to these accounts?  (assuming I don't have Travelshare)

If I have travelshare, how does that work with my current RCI account?

Thanks again for any help!


----------



## VacationForever (Feb 8, 2018)

If you buy from developer, you get travelshare which pays for a free RCI account.

With resale, you can pick whichever one you would like to trade with.  You can add Worldmark to a RCI or II account as long as it is not a corporate account, i.e. one paid through your membership dues.

If you want to book Worldmark resorts, you book within the Worldmark system, you do not use RCI or II.  I have never used Worldmark points outside of the Worldmark system.  They have about 90 locations.


----------



## chemteach (Feb 8, 2018)

Would I be able to add the worldmark account to both my RCI and II accounts?
Thank you again for the responses!!


----------



## rhonda (Feb 8, 2018)

chemteach said:


> Would I be able to add the worldmark account to both my RCI and II accounts?
> Thank you again for the responses!!


As mentioned above, the answer is "Yes, _if_ your RCI and II accounts are _individual_ accounts."  If you receive your RCI or II account through a corporate account, covered through the dues of another timeshare, it is unlikely that the account will support your WM account as an add-on.

As for trading WM through RCI and II, most members use "Confirm First" where they request an exchange before depositing credits with the exchange company.  When the exchange is confirmed, your WM account fulfills the exchange using a fixed exchange grid (8k for a red studio, 10k for a red 2BR, etc).  This fixed exchange grid allows all exchanges booked "last minute" to be fulfilled at 4k WM credits (a 'blue studio').  "Last minute" is defined as 45-days for RCI and 59-days (?) for II.  (Sorry for the question mark ... I'm going by memory.)

Both exchange companies also support "Deposit First" where you tell the WM how many credits you wish to bank with the exchange company.  You have _no choice_ over the week booked and deposited on your behalf.

*Edited to add* link to WM Owner Ed guide with Exchange Grid:
https://worldmarktheclub.com/education/ownermanual.shtml

See topic "RCI Exchange Partnership."  The grid is identical between RCI and II except for the duration of the "instant exchange" window.


----------



## bizaro86 (Feb 8, 2018)

Yes, you can have both.RCI and I linked to one WM account.

The only difference is developer accounts ("travelshare") can book RCI points inventory, and have their RCI dues covered as part of their travelshare dues.

For both RCI and II the standard method is a fixed exchange grid. So a 2 bedroom unit in high season costs 10k WM credits no matter where it is located, through either RCI or II.

For II, you can also deposit a unit if you want. So you could deposit a low season week or smaller unit and try to trade up. The risk there is they don't let you pick the week, and some are duds (Grand Lake Oklahoma in January, for example).


----------



## chemteach (Feb 8, 2018)

So I couldn't reserve a good week and deposit that week into Interval?


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 8, 2018)

chemteach said:


> So I couldn't reserve a good week and deposit that week into Interval?



No. If you want to deposit a week with, II  - the WM exchange dept makes the deposit and picks the week. You only get to pick the season and unit size, not the resort.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 9, 2018)

chemteach said:


> So I couldn't reserve a *good week* and deposit that week into Interval?


Buy why do you want to do that?  Once you deposit a "week" with II it starts a count-down clock towards expiration of that week.  If you had instead used "Confirm First" you could have been searching II's inventory and confirming the reservation based on the fixed exchange grid.  Your WM credits (points) would not have been taken from your account until _after_ confirming the exchange.

Some use "deposit first" to attempt bargain hunting.  If you had intended to book/deposit a "_good_ week" you are likely better off using "Confirm First."

Both RCI Weeks and II allow WM accounts to search inventory w/out having a deposit in place.  Really.  It works.


----------



## chemteach (Feb 9, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Buy why do you want to do that?  Once you deposit a "week" with II it starts a count-down clock towards expiration of that week.  If you had instead used "Confirm First" you could have been searching II's inventory and confirming the reservation based on the fixed exchange grid.  Your WM credits (points) would not have been taken from your account until _after_ confirming the exchange.
> 
> Some use "deposit first" to attempt bargain hunting.  If you had intended to book/deposit a "_good_ week" you are likely better off using "Confirm First."
> 
> Both RCI Weeks and II allow WM accounts to search inventory w/out having a deposit in place.  Really.  It works.



Thank you for the great information!  I didn't quite understand how the system worked...


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 9, 2018)

I have heard, and this was maybe two years ago so it may not still be the case, that it is difficult to get RCI to combine Worldmark points with with a regular weeks account. Basically they will try to get you to pay for a separate account.  There are many folks that have had a combined account- portal and rci weeks paying only a single RCI membership fee and they continue to have no problem, the problem was with setting up a new combined account.  This was never reported as a problem with II, a single individual account (not corporate) could be set up with Worldmark and non Worldmark.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 9, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I have heard, and this was maybe two years ago so it may not still be the case, that it is difficult to get RCI to combine Worldmark points with with a regular weeks account. Basically they will try to get you to pay for a separate account.  There are many folks that have had a combined account- portal and rci weeks paying only a single RCI membership fee and they continue to have no problem, the problem was with setting up a new combined account.  This was never reported as a problem with II, a single individual account (not corporate) could be set up with Worldmark and non Worldmark.


Ah, thanks for that info!

FWIW to the OP, my RCI account was established using WM as my first timeshare, way back when.  I later added _other timeshare_ to that existing RCI account rather than the other way around.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 9, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I have heard, and this was maybe two years ago so it may not still be the case, that it is difficult to get RCI to combine Worldmark points with with a regular weeks account. Basically they will try to get you to pay for a separate account.  There are many folks that have had a combined account- portal and rci weeks paying only a single RCI membership fee and they continue to have no problem, the problem was with setting up a new combined account.  This was never reported as a problem with II, a single individual account (not corporate) could be set up with Worldmark and non Worldmark.



The biggest problem I had was getting them to understand what I wanted to do. The immediate response will get is that it can’t be done cause you don’t have Travelshare, that only TS members can use RCI.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 9, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Buy why do you want to do that?  Once you deposit a "week" with II it starts a count-down clock towards expiration of that week.  If you had instead used "Confirm First" you could have been searching II's inventory and confirming the reservation based on the fixed exchange grid.  Your WM credits (points) would not have been taken from your account until _after_ confirming the exchange.
> 
> Some use "deposit first" to attempt bargain hunting.  If you had intended to book/deposit a "_good_ week" you are likely better off using "Confirm First."
> 
> Both RCI Weeks and II allow WM accounts to search inventory w/out having a deposit in place.  Really.  It works.



This is good advice in general, but given how ePlus retrades work, I would much rather have a deposited week if I was using ePlus with II.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 9, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> This is good advice in general, but given how ePlus retrades work, I would much rather have a deposited week if I was using ePlus with II.


Just wondering, why/how?

I have very little experience with ePlus retrades.  I purchased an ePlus retrade right for my last II exchange ... but let it expire unused.  That is, I kept and enjoyed the original exchange.


----------



## easyrider (Feb 9, 2018)

tschwa2 said:


> I have heard, and this was maybe two years ago so it may not still be the case, that it is difficult to get RCI to combine Worldmark points with with a regular weeks account. Basically they will try to get you to pay for a separate account.  There are many folks that have had a combined account- portal and rci weeks paying only a single RCI membership fee and they continue to have no problem, the problem was with setting up a new combined account.  This was never reported as a problem with II, a single individual account (not corporate) could be set up with Worldmark and non Worldmark.



Both my II and RCI accounts have WM but my II account is not linked to WM the way that my RCI account is. My WM account has a link to RCI through the WM site and my II account doesn't. Both accounts have multiple timeshares listed. The II has lapsed a few times for a year or more and last year it was no problem to renew II with all of my timeshares including WM. I haven't let the RCI lapse and likely won't after reading your post.

Bill


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 9, 2018)

A eplus retrade is essentially a cancellation of the existing reservation and booking a new reservation. The problem is that the credits+hk token for the new reservation are withdrawn before the cancellation credits+hk token are returned. So it can leave you in a negative balance situation and forcing a FAX credit rental on you.

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...m-for-koolina-and-e-plus.269157/#post-2101125


----------



## LisaH (Feb 9, 2018)

I have a question: my Worldmark RCI account via the portal on WM website has a different account number than my regular RCI account. If I cancel my regular RCI account, do you think my ability of using RCI via WM will still be OK?


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 9, 2018)

LisaH said:


> I have a question: my Worldmark RCI account via the portal on WM website has a different account number than my regular RCI account. If I cancel my regular RCI account, do you think my ability of using RCI via WM will still be OK?



Assuming you have a WM Travelshare acct that grants you free access to the RCI corporate acct that Travelshare acct owners use, you certainly can cancel your stand-alone RCI membership.  I cannot think of any downside to doing so.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 9, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> A eplus retrade is essentially a cancellation of the existing reservation and booking a new reservation. The problem is that the credits+hk token for the new reservation are withdrawn before the cancellation credits+hk token are returned. So it can leave you in a negative balance situation and forcing a FAX credit rental on you.
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index...m-for-koolina-and-e-plus.269157/#post-2101125


Interesting -- THANK YOU.  I had figured the cancelled reservation would have resulted in a "supersized accommodations cert" that was somehow equivalent to the number of credits surrendered for the original exchange.  I guess that would have been too easy?  To roundtrip the credits back to/through your WM account seems like crazy overkill.  {wow, who'da thunk?}

Thanks for explaining the limitation.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 9, 2018)

rhonda said:


> Interesting -- THANK YOU.  I had figured the cancelled reservation would have resulted in a "supersized accommodations cert" that was somehow equivalent to the number of credits surrendered for the original exchange.  I guess that would have been too easy?  To roundtrip the credits back to/through your WM account seems like crazy overkill.  {wow, who'da thunk?}
> 
> Thanks for explaining the limitation.



Yeah, it is some craziness how they process it. You would like they would just bill or credit the difference.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 9, 2018)

ecwinch said:


> Assuming you have a WM Travelshare acct that grants you free access to the RCI corporate acct that Travelshare acct owners use, you certainly can cancel your stand-alone RCI membership.  I cannot think of any downside to doing so.


Actually, I do not have WM Travelshare but I have been a WM owner since 1998 and have had this WM related RCI account for about the same time. I am thinking about not renewing my regular RCI account when it expires in 2020, just not sure if the WM RCI account will be canceled as well. As far as I remember, when I first requested to trade WM in RCI, WM asked me to provide with my regular RCI membership account #s...


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 10, 2018)

Are you sure you have two accts?  I understand you are paying for RCI, but how does that mean you have a separate RCI acct?

Free RCI access is normally a benefit reserved for Travelshare members - via the corporate RCI acct. I have heard reports that it has continued for some people - perhaps because of something coded into their acct. If you lose all RCI access after you cancel, then you can add RCI back, but it would be an RCI Weeks account - where the corporate acct is a RCI Points acct that allows nightly stays. That is the only thing at risk if you cancel - that you lose access to nightly stays.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 11, 2018)

The two accounts have different numbers.


----------



## HudsHut (Feb 16, 2018)

LisaH said:


> The two accounts have different numbers.


Lisa:
Those of us who had RCI with WM before the Portal was created have two RCI account numbers.
My old/regular RCI account begins with 2281xxxxx. I currently only log in once in awhile to see Extra Vacations/Last Calls. I don't have another timeshare, so I can't see any Exchange information with this account.

My WM Portal RCI number begins with 9Wxxxxxxx.
If I were to stop  paying the annual fee, both would be closed (I won't be able to log in to either account.)


----------

